# Some Suggestions on Classical Piano Music



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

I play piano at a beginner/intermediate level and I am searching for music to play. Maybe some Classical or Romantic era music that is challenging but not too difficult. I would like this piece to have the need for a lot of techinique. It would be nice to have a piece where I could practice changing volume. (forte to piano) Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

What's the hardest pieces you've played in the past? It'd be easier to make suggestions if I know what you've played..


----------



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

Beethoven Op. 13 is nice one to learn and perfect.


----------

